# Help with Angled Tenons



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a jig design to cut angled tenons? I was trying to do it this afternoon and I just couldn't wrap my head around it.
I tried cutting the end to the desired angle and then created a table saw auxiliary fence with the complementary angle. I used the dado stack to cut. However something is off on my setup because it just doesn't work. Any help will be greatly appreciated. :huh:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have a jig, and have never cut them with a table saw, but I did make some for a stool last Christmas. In this thread I posted a few pictures how I marked and cut them by hand. Don't know if it will help or not, but maybe marking them first might help you "wrap your head" around cutting them with the table saw.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

While I don't know what your application for them is. I would do floating tenons done with a router on both ends. The angles are cut first then rout the mortice on both pieces. This does require a fixture but it's not hard to put together.









I just finished 6 dining chairs all loose tenon. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

The angled tenons are to connect the 'roof' to the sides of this small, outdoor icon shrine.
I've already cut the mortises so I don't want to switch methods at this point.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

They can be done on a table saw, but it requires 4 unique setups. The front and back shoulder are mirrors of each other. The left and right obviously different distances from the end. Even with a thin blade you'll have to leave a nick in the inside face cutting the inside angle. I'd personally fill your mortises then use dowels. A doweling jig on the vertical ends, and your drill press table angled to drill the underside of the roof connection points.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Loose tenons +1. 
BTW, I am so jealous of Al B Thayer's ability to make 6 chairs and still not be barking at the moon! The little tool in the left side of his pic makes quick work of routed mortises. 

However, back to your Q. If you bore the mortises as deep as you would have made the tenons, plus the depth created by the angle and 1/16" for glue pocket you'll be good to go. Use a waterproof glue; type III or Gorilla, etc.

I love loose tenons! 

Tip: Bore the mortise before cutting the angle!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I like Tim's suggestion. Why not try and cut them by hand? Seems much simpler to me. 
One thing I've observed since beginning a foray into incorporating hand tools into my builds is this: as a power tool dependent era of woodworkers we will sometimes build all manner of crazy jigs & go buy expensive machinery to complete a task, while the hand tool solution in reality is much simpler, not to mention cheaper. As a power tool-raised woodworker, I was very intimidated by hand work until I gave it a shot. Really very rewarding, and actually faster than the power tool alternatives in some instances.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I always cut them on the tablesaw before I decided to buy a Domino ;-)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Brother T
I've seen your work. Your good enough to cut them by hand. I wouldn't pull out a jig for two.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

ThomasOSB said:


> The angled tenons are to connect the 'roof' to the sides of this small, outdoor icon shrine.
> I've already cut the mortises so I don't want to switch methods at this point.


Father, bless!

We really have to get together sometime. I'm going to be making an analogion next month for my chapel. I'd love to show you the designs.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advise.

The 'somewhat' finished product.


----------

